# What can I use my MPK Mini with?



## APtryingtomakesense (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi, I've recently bought this AKAI MPK-II Mini. I use Pro Tools 11 and it only works with Xpand! Is there a way to use it as a controller when I'm using libraries such as Spitfire Labs?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2021)

It is just a MIDI controller, so as long as ProTools can load a particular plugin it will work. Now - depending on the DAW you use, various formats of plugins will be supported.

More about that here:



https://support.pluginboutique.com/hc/en-gb/articles/360007431078-Plugin-Formats-Explained-VST-AU-AAX-etc-#:~:text=AAX%20%28Avid%20Audio%20eXtension%29%20AAX%20is%20a%20unified,a%20plugin%20format%20with%2064-bit%20processing%20was%20required.



ProTools works with a particular format called AAX. Most other DAWs work with a format called VST. I believe there is no AAX version of Spitfire LABS at the moment.


----------



## APtryingtomakesense (Dec 13, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is just a MIDI controller, so as long as ProTools can load a particular plugin it will work. Now - depending on the DAW you use, various formats of plugins will be supported.
> 
> More about that here:
> 
> ...


It is just a MIDI controller... however, with the same settings I seem to be able to control Xpand! and not Labs. Yet, when Labs is in Insert I can hear the sounds when pressing the virtual keys on the labs window.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2021)

So, LABS works in ProTools 11. Did you check the midi channel of your insert / the Spitfire Player and the one that your AKAI is set to? Those should match


----------



## APtryingtomakesense (Dec 13, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, LABS works in ProTools 11. Did you check the midi channel of your insert / the Spitfire Player and the one that your AKAI is set to? Those should match


Sorted! I don't know if I did what you were suggesting here. However, I've noticed that Xpand! was triggering some changes in the track that Labs wasn't... Most likely, Xpand! does automatically let you match the channels and I hadn't noticed. Does this make sense?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2021)

Could be that Xpand! defaults to a midi setting called OMNI, so it will receive midi regardless of the actual channel your controller is set to, whereas the Spitfire plugin defaults to a particular channel number? It is really speculative but hey, you’re sorted at least. Now you can definitely figure it out more casually, safe in the knowledge your new controller “just works” 

Good luck!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## APtryingtomakesense (Dec 13, 2021)

That 


doctoremmet said:


>


That isn't where I changed it from but it's still good knowledge! Thank you very much mate... as you say, at least I'm sorted


----------

